# Horse Antibiotics



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

read the insert that comes with the antibiotic. or do an internet search on it.


----------



## kuecktr (May 11, 2012)

Well, like the penicillian (which I know can be used for horses) the label only has cattle and swine information on it. I did a bit of research on bio-mycin 200 and all that came up was information on LA 200. I don't want to use LA 200 because it's suppose to burn so much more than the bio-mycin 200. I was unable to find anything about giving bio-mycin 200 to a horse and whether it would be better given IM or SQ. I've spoken to people that say bio-mycin 200 is safe for horses but I was hoping to get more information from someone on here


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I like to keep a bottle of SMZs on hand, I get it by the 500 from my vet and he will tell me over the phone to start the antibiotics or not. I also keep a bottle of Pro-Pen G on hand, but again, I call the vet and let him instruct on what, how much and how often he wants the animal treated. I NEVER start a horse on antibiotics unless instructed by the vet. 

I would not give Bio-Mycin, it's oxytetracycline and not generally given to horses. 

"Oxytetracycline is a broad-spectrum antimicrobial infrequently used in horses because of concerns over potentially fatal adverse gastrointestinal effects."


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I like to keep a bottle of SMZs on hand, I get it by the 500 from my vet and he will tell me over the phone to start the antibiotics or not. I also keep a bottle of Pro-Pen G on hand, but again, I call the vet and let him instruct on what, how much and how often he wants the animal treated. I NEVER start a horse on antibiotics unless instructed by the vet.
> 
> I would not give Bio-Mycin, it's oxytetracycline and not generally given to horses.
> 
> "Oxytetracycline is a broad-spectrum antimicrobial infrequently used in horses because of concerns over potentially fatal adverse gastrointestinal effects."


 Ditto, goes back to my agreement with my Vet. She promised me not to work on Maritime machinery, I promised her not to do vet work. I have SMZ's on hand but pick up the phone and ask.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

SMZ pills and Penicillin should do anything you need to do. BUT, call your Vet first and make sure it is what he wants you to do. Make sure you always draw back on the syringe before giving Penicillin and give it in a safe place (never on top of the horse's butt).


----------



## kuecktr (May 11, 2012)

Wow. Thank you everyone for the advice. It sounds like your vets are very helpful and willing to give you advice. We've had such a hard time with our vets in my area. Most of them are unwilling to help or give any advice unless your horse is standing right in front of them (on any issue). We're about an hour and a half away from our vet and traveling through some of the weather we get is almost impossible with a horse. It can be so frustrating. I wish the vet was right next door some days! I'll try talking to my vet about SMZ next time we take an animal in.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

kuecktr said:


> Wow. Thank you everyone for the advice. It sounds like your vets are very helpful and willing to give you advice. We've had such a hard time with our vets in my area. Most of them are unwilling to help or give any advice unless your horse is standing right in front of them (on any issue). We're about an hour and a half away from our vet and traveling through some of the weather we get is almost impossible with a horse. It can be so frustrating. I wish the vet was right next door some days! I'll try talking to my vet about SMZ next time we take an animal in.


Discuss with him how far you are and that you sometimes will need advice over the phone. My vet is awesome about talking to me when I need help and will work me through an after hours or really nasty weather situation and then if the problem doesn't resolve, I follow up by taking the horse in or having the vet out, as soon as possible.

If the vet is familiar with you, your horses and comfortable with your horsemanship skills and common sense, they're usually very willing to talk on the phone rather than to have to make a farm call at 3 a.m.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Ditto to dreamcatcher. Most vets don't WANT to come out at 3am unless it's actually a medical emergency that needs hands-on care NOW. Just coming out to tell you to give some PPenG is gonna make everyone grumpy. Bear in mind though, you have to be a regular client of the vet hospital- they're not going to give you free phone advice unless they see your animals and you spend some money on them occasionally. Offering to pay for a phone consult may be another way to get an otherwise reluctant vet to agree. If you're a good client, they'll be good to you. If you're not, they won't. That's just human nature.


----------



## kuecktr (May 11, 2012)

Paying for their time on the phone is a great idea! We've been solid clients with them for awhile now. We had to switch to them when our old vet shut down a year ago. We've done most of our OFA work on our dogs with this vet and they've seen a large amount of our horses for floats and random little things too  I love using the vet and taking my animals in to make sure they're ok. Like I said, I wish they were next door haha! I'll talk to them next time I'm in there and ask these questions.


----------

